# Water Heater- Electric And Gas



## ntymidtr (Feb 3, 2005)

Can both the electric and gas water heating be used at the same time? If I have my electric element on and try to turn on the gas part, it won't fire. But if I turn off my electric and try it the gas heater will ignite just fine.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

NTYMIDTR


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use mine together all the time, I don't know why yours doesn't fire when the electric is on.

Mike


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I run both for quick recovery.

If I am on shore power I use electric and only both for heavy useage such as multiple showers etc.

Your gas is probably not firing when the electric is on if the hotwater has already reached its temperature.

This is the way mine works anyway.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good point about it being at temperature, I didn't think of that. When mine's on electric and I switch on the gas, it always fires up.

Try running some hot water with both on and see if it fires up.

Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I start mine with gas quicker and if for some odd reason no water in tank, then saves element. then switch over to electric. Does fine and saves gas.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I run both for quick recovery with 2 teenage girls do I need to say more








Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Campntn - you need to go into a bit more detail on your start up procedure I must be missing something with you starting it with the tank empty.

As for the original question, It could be a function of the Sydney edition to use just one or the other. On my 28rss I can use both at the same time.


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

Ditto, use them both together without any problems


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've run them both without problem, even the dealer PDI guy said it was fine. I ran the gas only during shower times, any other time the electric kept it plenty warm. The combination of the two reduces the recovery time. But if you don't need it, don't waste the gas.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Campntn - you need to go into a bit more detail on your start up procedure I must be missing something with you starting it with the tank empty.
> 
> As for the original question, It could be a function of the Sydney edition to use just one or the other. On my 28rss I can use both at the same time.
> [snapback]36881[/snapback]​


Andy, What Camptn said was that he always lights the gas first so that IF the unit is empty, then he does not burn up the electric element.
The gas simply will not light without water in the unit.

As far as weather or not it is a Sydney edition thin or not.
I'd say they prolly have the same water heaters in them.

I run mine on both during showers with no trouble.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Same as everyone else. I run both for quicker recovery time.

Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry, Katrina made it sound more right that I did. haha. 
I just always start with gas JUST IN CASE the tank is empty. After the water warms, I turn off the gas then turn on the electric element. If for some unknown reason, the tank is empty, the electric element will automatically burn up.
Speaing of..I have to flip my gas water heater element on 3 or 4 times for it to light. Have any of you had that???
I turn it on, it sparks, then goes out, then after a couple of more times, it lights fine.
hmmm


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Showers?

Now I know why I sleep on the couch!

Big Iron


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Same here. I only run both at night around shower time. During the day, I just keep it on Elec and turn the gas switch off. Had 4 adults shower back to back and had hot water for all 4 showers. Not bad for a 6 gal tank!







Just wish the grey tank could handle 4 showers.









Chris


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We run both all the time, I have two ladies and I am last to get the shower so the water is still nice and warm.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## supafly (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey ntymidtr

Do you have a switch on the wall for 110 heat _and _gas heat? If so, it could be that the switch is wired wrong and wont let you do both...

-supa


----------

